# Recommendations For Cedar Point Oh Area



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Outbackers

I am looking for a good campground to stay while visiting Cedar Point Sandusky Ohio. We will be staying for 3 days while visiting the park. Any recommendations on camping, park passes and what else to see while we are there?

Thanks for your help

Thor


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Cedar Point has a very nice campground onsite. There are usually deals on camping and admission to the park.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Hi Outbackers
> 
> I am looking for a good campground to stay while visiting Cedar Point Sandusky Ohio. We will be staying for 3 days while visiting the park. Any recommendations on camping, park passes and what else to see while we are there?
> 
> ...


We camp all the time at Cedar Point and had season passes the last several years. The camping there is first class, but expensive. If you camp there you don't have to pay the $15.00 parking per day they charge for regular admission customers so you have to take that into consideration. I would
suggest staying in the "new" section of the campground with full hookups. The older section has *much smaller *sights and not nearly as nice.
PM me and if your going to stay and I will give you site recomendations, if you want. They also have a pool and hot tub for the campers which is
first class and you can enter the park a half hour earlier than the rest of the crowds. By the way, no campfires and no bikes (stinks).
Prepare to pay about $85.00 per night in the "new" area.

If you want to stay at a regular campground that is close, I would pick East Harbor State park which is about 20 - 25 minutes away. Typical of
our nice Ohio state Parks with a great beach on Lake Erie. I can also provide site info there too. Quite a bit to do in the general area around the park.
About $30.00/night.

You may want to consider staying part of your stay at Kelly's Island State Park. It's a great park with a beach, and going over on the ferry to
the island is an adventure all in its own. The island has plenty to do and see. Bring bikes or rent a golf cart to go exploring!
If you come the week of the fourth of July we will be there and we can hook up.

Good luck and enjoy Cedar Point!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Stay in the Lighthouse Point section of Camper's Village right at Cedar Point. This will be the third year in a row we plan to go. Now if they would only open the online reservations for this year. Cedar Point is right at the outer limits of what we can drive in one day but well worth the ride.

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Stay in the Lighthouse Point section of Camper's Village right at Cedar Point. This will be the third year in a row we plan to go. Now if they would only open the online reservations for this year. Cedar Point is right at the outer limits of what we can drive in one day but well worth the ride.
> 
> John


The lighthouse section is the "new" section I was attempting to say in my previous post and it is *THE* place to stay as John said. I forgot about
the ticket questions you had. Check to see what the "package" price is on the tickets if your camping there and also check how that compares to 
a season pass. Last year the season pass cost roughly what it cost you to go for 2 days or so. Sounds crazy but the season pass could be cheaper,
but I'm not sure about that in your case. Discount tickets are available locally from a variety of places during the season that usually saves you about
$10.00 off per ticket and I suspect that is close to what the "camper package" would save you anyway.

Last year we went 13 times to CP. Great park, gotta love the Millenium!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Last year we went 13 times to CP. Great park, gotta love the Millenium!
[/quote]

OH YEAH









13 times







I could only wish

John


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

East Harbor State Park, nice park 20.00 a night, half hour away!!!! http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/733/default.aspx We stay here when we go, plus nice beach!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> Stay in the Lighthouse Point section of Camper's Village right at Cedar Point. This will be the third year in a row we plan to go. Now if they would only open the online reservations for this year. Cedar Point is right at the outer limits of what we can drive in one day but well worth the ride.
> 
> John


The lighthouse section is the "new" section I was attempting to say in my previous post and it is *THE* place to stay as John said. I forgot about
the ticket questions you had. Check to see what the "package" price is on the tickets if your camping there and also check how that compares to 
a season pass. Last year the season pass cost roughly what it cost you to go for 2 days or so. Sounds crazy but the season pass could be cheaper,
but I'm not sure about that in your case. Discount tickets are available locally from a variety of places during the season that usually saves you about
$10.00 off per ticket and I suspect that is close to what the "camper package" would save you anyway.

Last year we went 13 times to CP. Great park, gotta love the Millenium!
[/quote]

X3 for the Lighthouse Point section of Camper's Village. It is pricey, but for that price you get a full hook-up site on a level cement pad, early entry into the park (the website indicates one hour early this year instead of the half hour early in previous years), the ability to go back and forth from park to trailer whenever you want for a meal or a break, and best of all - you don't have to fight the traffic getting into and out of the park every day!







The older section of Camper's Village is less expensive, but the sites are smaller, gravel pads, and most (if not all) of the sites are electric only.

As far as tickets go, if you want to go to the water park as well as the amusement park, check out the Ride and Slide multi-day tickets and compare the prices for those with the price for Season Passes. The Cedar Point website says their online ticket system will be down 1/23 and 1/24, so check back on Friday 1/25. Maybe the campground reservation system will be up and running by then too.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Rob - love the camper/coaster pic. We hope to head there this summer also.

Thor - when are you planning to go?

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> I agree with everyone on Camper Village!! We are Cedar Point junkies here too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great picture. What time does the coaster start in the morning?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I agree with everyone on Camper Village!! We are Cedar Point junkies here too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great picture. What time does the coaster start in the morning?
[/quote]

Good question to ask! Not too early usually, unless they are doing maintenance but you can forget that afternoon nap!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


> Not early. The park usually opens at 10 am to the public. They start a few rides 1/2 hour early around 9:30 a.m.(you can find out which rides are opening early the night before) Thats when the park opens to campground and hotel guest only. The testing of the coasters usually doesn't start before 9 am. The latest the park closes during regular season is 11pm. The coasters will stop running after all the guest in that line get on that ride, usually no later than 11:30ish. It is very quiet in the campground when the park is closed, but when its open you will here that constant roar of the coasters and screams from happy riders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming from someone that hasn't been there, this seems like a lot of fun. Not sure if the sound of happy people screaming from the coaster would bother me....I'm guessing it would make me want to grab my kids and go for a ride myself.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

z-family said:


> I agree with everyone on Camper Village!! *We are Cedar Point junkies here too!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Us too!! DH and I met at Cedar Point.... right outside the Arcade!








(27 years ago this summer!) My vote is for Camper Village!


MaeJae


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

DD and I left Maverick after midnight which was long after the park closed and that coaster and Top Thrill ran until at least 1 am.

Nothing like the roar and screams day and night..................Forget about birds and other wildlife.

Can't wait until the online reservations start.

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> DD and I left Maverick after midnight which was long after the park closed and that coaster and Top Thrill ran until at least 1 am.
> 
> Nothing like the roar and screams day and night..................Forget about birds and other wildlife.
> 
> ...


Hmmm........, you know........., with all the Cedar Point junkies we have here at Outbackers, maybe we should plan a Cedar Point rally.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We went to Cedar Park on our "Land Cruise". We had a great time at Camper Villiage on the property. It's nothing fancy (our site had no water), but the short walk to the park more than compensated for the expense and the crowding. It is a short walk to the amusement park, and an even shorter walk to the water park.

Big thumbs up!

Ed


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank-you to everyone for your tips and pointers.

I should the kids the pics of the roller coasters - bad thing I guess...it looks like we will be camping there. DW and I would perfer a state park but once the kids saw the pic we were out numbered.

We will heading to Cedar Point right after the Factory Rally July 10-13
















Thor


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Book early

Lighthouse Point section

Some of the back-in sites are nicer than the pull-thru's

Have fun
John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Hmmm........, you know........., with all the Cedar Point junkies we have here at Outbackers, maybe we should plan a Cedar Point rally.


CP is in our plans this year anyway, so we'd be in if it's the right weekend. However, given how little time you spend actually in the campground, I'm not sure it matters much to have a rally. Sounds like we'd have a split between the CP campground and the state park also.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Thor said:


> Thank-you to everyone for your tips and pointers.
> 
> I should the kids the pics of the roller coasters - bad thing I guess...it looks like we will be camping there. DW and I would perfer a state park but once the kids saw the pic we were out numbered.
> 
> ...


LOL. Well, that _IS_ part of the overall experience that makes it so fun. The drive in goes right past the Millenium (like 50 feet the other side of a fence), so their anticipation goes through the roof as you drive in!

If you arrive in the afternoon, they have 1/2 day tickets for the evening hours. The last time we went a couple years ago we were able to find twofer discount coupons (online I think) for them that made it a pretty good deal.

The rides that open early to the campground and marina people are always the top 4 or 5 rides, so expect Millenium, Maverick, Dragster, etc.. In my experience, the way it works out you actually have time to get to and ride about one of them, maybe two. There will still be some line.

FYI - Be prepared that the entrance from the campground goes right past the water park, which is a completely separate admission there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To all you seasoned Cedar Point folks - Discount tickets, on-line, target, local variety store ,ebay, campsite - what should you expect to pay. If a 2 day pass is the same a seasonal, are they transferable?

Your advice would be appreciated

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> To all you seasoned Cedar Point folks - Discount tickets, on-line, target, local variety store ,ebay, campsite - what should you expect to pay. If a 2 day pass is the same a seasonal, are they transferable?
> 
> Your advice would be appreciated
> 
> ...


Here's what I would do to check this out.......

There are several options depending on how long your staying and if you want the waterpark included or not. Check out the campgropund 
package which includes discounted tickets (this may be your best bet). Check the price on season passes and you can also purchase season
passes that include the other Cedar Fair parks for a small additional fee. You might be camping near some of their other parks to take
advantage of the season pass. The price for two or three day regular tickets versus one day tickets are also discounted so everything depends
on the number of days your going to the park. If you do decide on regular tickets ask CP where the discounts can be had for this summer.
I know Pepsi and Giant Eagle stores offered (among others) $10.00 discounts per day, but these discounts are not always available. 
The discounts don't start showing up until the summer and then only when they need to fill the park.

Now that your confused.......... Call Cedar Point and ask them the different prices for the various options and they should point you in the right
direction. Bottom line, don't count on anything less than around $10.00 off per adult off the normal day pass. if you don't get a straight
answer from CP, just call back and get another person. This is not Disney customer service.

Good luck....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Hmmm........, you know........., with all the Cedar Point junkies we have here at Outbackers, maybe we should plan a Cedar Point rally.


CP is in our plans this year anyway, so we'd be in if it's the right weekend. However, given how little time you spend actually in the campground, I'm not sure it matters much to have a rally. Sounds like we'd have a split between the CP campground and the state park also.
[/quote]

Granted, most of our time would be spent in the park rather than in the campground. It probably would be more like a group outing to Cedar Point than a typical rally, but might be fun to ride the coasters with the Outbackers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Thank-you to everyone for your tips and pointers.
> 
> I should the kids the pics of the roller coasters - bad thing I guess...it looks like we will be camping there. DW and I would perfer a state park but once the kids saw the pic we were out numbered.
> 
> ...


Please post some pictures when you get back. If you could get one of your Outback, while flying by on the coaster...that would be awesome.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Granted, most of our time would be spent in the park rather than in the campground. It probably would be more like a group outing to Cedar Point than a typical rally, but might be fun to ride the coasters with the Outbackers.


You know, that might make more sense, since several of us are within one-day driving range and might want to just do that anyway.

For whatever it's worth, I refuse to attend an amusement park on a weekend. Wednesday is my favorite, as it's typically the lowest attendance according to Cedar Fair and personal experience.

The best I've found for discount discounts is just Meijer.

As someone mentioned, Cedar Fair has a season ticket to any of their parks (which now includes Toronto and Kings Island). If you're in a location to take advantage of that it looked like a really good deal to me.


----------

